# Fan Doesn t Start



## Ang3ofd3ath (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi.
I have a problem with a fan of my case.
I have thermaltake s soprano case
The fan at the back side of my case doesn t start when my pc starts.
He won t start untill i push it a little with a small plastic stick.
Can you suggest me something to do/?Do i need to buy a new one?

Another question i want to ask is that if i change all my fans with 3 pin connector fans so that i can regulate them with a fan controller device i would see a change to my pc s temperature?
For any further information you want just ask me 

Thanks In advance


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Id try taking the fan apart and giving it a bit of oil to the spindle, also a good clean to remove any dust that is on them should get them going again.

If you were to change them all to 3pin connections and hook em up to a fan controller, the temperatures would only really see a change if you lowered the speed going to them, thus making them perform less and making your case become hotter.

Hope that answers your questions


----------



## Ang3ofd3ath (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes you answered my question.Thanks.
Can you tell me a way to lower my systems tempterature without watercooling or an extreme sollution?I don t want to overclock something but i thing that my system works on a high temperature and i don t want this to happen.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

The best way is to have efficient airflow throughout the case. Also, fans with a better airflow will improve temperatures.


----------



## Ang3ofd3ath (Dec 10, 2006)

How do i get efficient air flow in my case?Can you suggest me better fans ?I appreciate your help ray:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Better airflow can be attained by placing fans in appropriate places. ITs now common to have a fan or 2 on the front of your case BLOWING AIR INTO the case. Also, many cases now have a exhaust fan which BLOW AIR OUT of the system. Also, many people now want fans on the side of their case also BLOWING OUT.

Whats your budget of the fans?? Do you want any particular style?? Perhaps Ultra silent, Quiet, Good air flow but a bit noisy etc


----------



## Ang3ofd3ath (Dec 10, 2006)

I want to spend at about 50 euros on fans and etc.I do want them not to be too noisy.I have 2 slots for 12cm fan one in front and one back.And i have a slot for 4 cm at side panel of my case.What you suggest me?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Here a few fans that suit your needs.

*Super quiet, great airflow:*
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=147111

*Moderate noise, but decent airflow:*
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=590760


*Getting a bit louder but excellent airflow:*
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=373993
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=590758

I couldnt find any quiet 40mm ones, as many had high noise and poor airflow which would ruin your quiet fans.

Hope they are of some information


----------



## Ang3ofd3ath (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes i now know what to buy.Thanks mate.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

No Problem. Should you require any further assistance, such as fitting, please dont hesitate to ask.

Make sure you have suitable fan screws aswell.


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

as fans on the case side are generaly meant for cooling the cpu & vga card,they should draw in air. They are usually mounted below the centerline of the case,thus drawing in additional cool air. Front intake fans (mounted low) help to cool hardware in the face of case;they are more effective in doing so if an angled baffle behind the fan directs incoming air upwards to the underside of said hardware(cd,dvd,hard drives,etc.) Most,if not all,power supplies exhaust air to the rear exterior of case;I'm guessing that's why they're high within the case. A well designed case will also have an additional case fan mounted high at the rear of the case,in my unit it's right next to power supply. I've modified an old office mid-tower,so I'm kinda limited to 3 80mm fans. Got the case for nothing,but bigger case & 120mm fans would've been much quieter. Guess I'm too picky;bigger fans running slower moving same amount of air = quieter. Two fans in,two fans out greatly helps any rig. As concerns your question: don't oil a fan;it'll just collect more crud & self-destruct quicker while it's also drawing more current. Take it out & see if it'll run on a fresh 9 volt battery;if it doesn't, throw it away. Fans are cheap,buy one (or more) w/ball bearings. They'll probably still be reuseable when you upgrade.:wave:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with oiling a fan. Oil is a lubricant that REDUCES friction between 2 surfaces. This prolongs the life of the fan. Same as a car engine, you run it without oil, it'll cease almost instantly. Manufacturers put grease on the spindle of fans to stop this happening so renewing it would not cause a problem. Use a good quality grease.


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

:4-dontkno10,000 hrs mtbf. It's a fan. It moves air. Ambient air can have dust in suspension unless you & rig r in a kleen room. Ain't seen oilcaps yet on any fans. And so the oil will NOT migrate out of the motor onto the fan.What's it gonna be,oil or grease? I don't have a problem w/oiling a sick motor just to get me by for a day or 2,but that oil pollutes everything behind the fan,more dust collection. Buy a new fan.:grin:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Grease would be the best option, remember not to use too much though.


----------

